# The 100 Dollar Bill



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2014)

View attachment 10665
The 100 Dollar Bill


I think you are going to like this one, if you haven't read it before.  Stay with this one. It is good (makes sense)   It's a slow day in the small town of Pumphandle and the streets are deserted.


Times are tough, everybody is in debt, and everybody is living on credit.   A tourist visiting the area drives through town, stops at the motel, and lays a $100 bill on the desk saying he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs to pick one for the night.


As soon as he walks upstairs, the motel owner grabs the bill and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.
(Stay with this..... and pay attention)


The butcher takes the $100 and runs down the street to retire his debt to the pig farmer.   The pig farmer takes the $100 and heads off to pay his bill to his supplier, the Co-op.


The guy at the Co-op takes the $100 and runs to pay his debt to the local prostitute, who has also been facing hard times and has had to offer her "services" on credit.   The hooker rushes to the hotel and pays off her room bill with the hotel Owner.


 The hotel proprietor then places the $100 back on the counter so the traveler will not suspect anything.
At that moment the traveler comes down the stairs, states that the rooms are not satisfactory, picks up
the $100 bill and leaves.


No one produced anything. No one earned anything. However, the whole town now thinks that they are out of debt and there is a false atmosphere of optimism and glee.   And that, my friends, is how a "government stimulus package" works!   (I always wondered how this worked and now we know.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2014)

:applause2:...reminds me of one time at work, this guy had a fake 100 bill, that he let fly in the parking lot with the wind, while another worker ran after it and thought it was his lucky day...only to have some guys laughing at him from a distance.  He was a good sport about it anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Brilliant!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 27, 2014)

Excellent!

... and a sad indictment of the fallen fiat fiasco ...


----------

